# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch An Giang - Du lich An Giang

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch An Giang* - *du lich An Giang*
An Giang là một tỉnh miền Tây Nam Bộ, bắt đầu từ chỗ sông Mê Kông chảy vào nước ta được chia làm đôi. Phía đông An Giang giáp Đồng Tháp, phía đông nam giáp Tp. Cần Thơ, phía tây nam giáp Kiên Giang, phía tây và tây bắc giáp nước Cam-pu-chia.



_Rừng tràm Trà Sư - An Giang. Ảnh Internet_


An Giang được nhiều du khách biết đến với các lễ hội độc đáo như lễ hội miếu Bà Chúa Xứ, Chôl Chnam Thmây, Dolta và hội đua bò..., các danh lam thắng cảnh: núi Sam, miếu Bà Chúa Xứ, Núi Cấm và hệ thống hang động Thủy Đài Sơn, Anh Vũ Sơn, Sơn viên Cô Tô, đồi Tức Dụp anh hùng trong chống Mỹ và nhiều di tích lịch sử, kiến trúc nghệ thuật khác.



_Lễ hội đua bò Bảy Núi diễn ra vào cuối tháng 8 âm lịch hàng năm. Ảnh Internet_


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến An Giang để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.


*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

*Đi bằng ô tô:*

Từ Sài Gòn, mua vé đi thành phố Long Xuyên hay thị xã Châu Đốc ở bến xe miền Tây hay của các hãng xe tư nhân trên đường Lê Hồng Phong (giá dao động từ 150.000 – 300.000 VND/lượt). Đến các địa điểm trên thì thuê xe ôm, xe lôi đạp, xe lôi máy hay taxi về khách sạn. Nếu muốn thuê xe máy, có nhiều điểm cho thuê tại thành phố Long Xuyên hay thị xã Châu Đốc, giá từ 100.000 VND/ngày.

*Đi bằng xe máy:*

Từ Sài Gòn – Châu Đốc đi như sau: Theo quốc lộ 1 đến ngã 3 An Thái Trung (chợ An Hữu), rẽ phải về Cao Lãnh, qua phà Cao Lãnh thì đi theo bờ sông Tiền đến Chợ Mới, qua phà Thuận Giang cập bờ sông Hậu, đến phà Năng Gù thì qua phà đó, chạy theo quốc lộ 91 khoảng 30km là tới núi Sam. Hành trình này khoảng 220km, ngắn hơn hành trình xe Mai Linh khoảng 40km.

*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Đến An Giang mùa nào cũng đẹp, song nếu đến vào tháng 4 hay tháng 8 âm lịch, bạn sẽ được hòa mình vào hai lễ hội lớn là lễ hội bà chúa Xứ núi Sam (23/4 – 27/4) và lễ hội đua bò (cuối tháng 8). Các tháng 7-8 có mưa khá nhiều nên cần mang theo áo mưa hay dụng cụ đi mưa.



_An Giang mùa nào cũng đẹp. Ảnh: Phượt_

----------


## thietht

Núi Ba Thê (Vọng Thê)

Thú vị chuyến đi xe ngựa vùng Bảy Núi
Du lịch An Giang mùa nước nổi
Dấu xưa trên đất Cù Lao Giêng
Khám phá rừng tràm Trà Sư
Chìm vào thiên nhiên ở rừng tràm Trà Sư
Thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp Núi Sập
Chợ nổi Long Xuyên
Cù lao Ông Hổ (Long Xuyên)
Hồ Nguyễn Du (Long Xuyên)
Nhà bảo tàng tỉnh An Giang (Long Xuyên)
Chùa Ông Bắc (Long Xuyên)
Làng nổi Châu Đốc (Long Xuyên)
Khu tưởng niệm Chủ tịch Tôn Đức Thắng(Long Xuyên)
Núi Ba Thê
Thánh đường Mubarak
Di tích cột dây thép
Khu du lịch núi Sập
Khu di chỉ Óc Eo
Về An Giang leo núi viếng chùa
Lê Công phủ - ngôi nhà 100 tuổi
Thành phố Long Xuyên

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội vía Bà Chúa Xứ núi Sam (24/4 - 27/4)

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH AN GIANG được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*
Tour du lịch giá rẻ Châu Đốc - Núi Bà Chúa Sứ (An Giang) - Giá 1.548.000 VNĐ/Khách

 Sài Gòn - An Giang (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá KM 1.557.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour khám phá mùa nước nổi An Giang (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá Liên Hệ

Du Lịch Miền Tây Mùa Nước Nổi An Giang (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 1.990.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Gỏi sầu đâu

Bún cá An Giang ăn một lần rồi nhớ mãi

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Hòa Bình 1 (130, đường Trần Hưng Đạo, phường Mỹ Bình, Long Xuyên)

Khách Sạn Đông Nam (2 sao)

Phương Nam Hotel (1 sao)

----------


## thietht

Nhà Hàng Hòa Bình (130 Trần Hưng Đạo, TP Long Xuyên)

Nhà hàng Phước Lộc Thọ

Nhà hàng Hoa Sơn (19, Lê Văn Nhung, P.Mỹ Bình, Tp. Long Xuyên, An Giang)

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch An Giang

----------


## thietht

Cẩm nang du lịch rừng tràm Trà Sư

----------

